

#RobotLaunch has great prizes for startups, but you can’t win if you don’t enter - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/great-prizes-for-robot-launch-startups-but-you-cant-win-if-you-dont-enter/

======
robotlaunch
Good prizes for robotics startups.

